# Table saw recommendation



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

Sunday July 11, 2010:

I have a Black and Decker circular saw (7 1/4"); it operates at 10 amps and ~21/2 horse power. It is not precise enought to perform the tasks I have in mind. These are:

(a) I have pieces of pine wood 30" (length) X 2/12" wide and 1 " (height). For example I want to trim 1/2" of the width so that we have 30"x2" x1". So this woudl be quite a fine cut.

(b) I have some deck repairs to make. I want to cut pressure treated lumber (10" long by 8" wide and 11/2" high) to make steps fro my desk. Also I wan to cut deck planks to replace one already there.

I have a Table saw in mind. This is not a larege construction project, but is for repairs I am doing.

Please can you recommend a suitable Table saw e.g. Delta, Black and Decker or Craftman. PLease keep in mind that I am a beginner woodworker an dhave never used a Table saw.

Angus


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Angus - The tendency for beginners is to buy a very cheap lightweight bench top saw because they're more affordable, but they're really false economy and are more dangerous too. Regardless of brand name, most of the new entry level saws in the $100-$300 range are very small, sloppy, tippy, loud, unreliable, are cost prohibitive to fix, have little resale value, and often give the wrong impression of what a table saw and woodworking in general can be like. I'd avoid saws like the Craftsman 21802, 21807, 21805, the smallest Delta saws, any saw from Skil, Tradesman, B&D, or any similar variations that are essentially the same type of cheap entry level saw.

Buying a decent used saw often offers the most bang for the buck. You'd be better off with a reasonable full size cast iron contractor saw (the type with the motor hanging off the back). They often run in the $150-$300 range used for a good saw that'll function well, are quiet, powerful, reliable, expandable, and retain about 100% of what you spend. An old Emerson made Craftsman, Ridgid, Delta, Jet, Grizzly, Powermatic, GI, etc. Many parts are upgradeable and interchangeable from one brand to another. They're capable of a lifetime of good service, and you're less likely to outgrow one of these.










There are some new full size contractor saws that go on sale in the $400 range, like the Craftsman 21833, Hitachi C10FL, and Porter Cable PCB270TS. Regular price puts them in the $500-$600 range. 

You might also find a used compact saw like the Ryobi BT3000, BT3100, or a deal on a new Craftsman 21829 (BT3#### clone) in the $100-$400 range. 










You can also consider getting one of the better portable jobsite saws like the Bosch 4100, DeWalt DW744, DW745, Ridgid 4510 (or Craftsman 21828 version of the Ridgid), Porter Cable PCB220T. These give up some mass, quietness, table size, and user friendliness of the better full size contractor saws, but they're capable of good work. 










The key to good performance from any saw is good setup and good blade selection.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Go to a Lowe's & check out the new Porter Cable brand table saw. It is identical to the bosch. It comes with a folding stand for about 299.99. I have a friend that bought this saw & it works as good as the Bosch (599.00). I have used both. Good if you are on a budget.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Buying a decent used saw often offers the most bang for the buck. You'd be better off with a reasonable full size cast iron contractor saw (the type with the motor hanging off the back). They often run in the $150-$300 range used for a good saw that'll function well, are quiet, powerful, reliable, expandable, and retain about 100% of what you spend. An old Emerson made Craftsman, Ridgid, Delta, Jet, Grizzly, Powermatic, GI, etc. Many parts are upgradeable and interchangeable from one brand to another. They're capable of a lifetime of good service, and you're less likely to outgrow one of these.


I too strongly recommend searching through your local Graig's List for a used cast iron contractor style saw. Delta made a pretty good one with a decent fence and they can be had for about $150. The older Craftsman saws can be had for far less and are still great saws and are even better if you can upgrade the rip fence.

I recently bought two of the Craftsman saws for $25 and $50 so I know they're out there! I did have to add some elbow grease to remove the surface rust but it came right off and stays off with a coat of (silicone free) wax.

Mac

My $25 saw (cost me another $80 for new motor bearings so it was still a good deal)









My $50 saw I bought to use while waiting on the motor for the other one.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

One recommendation....if you will be cutting anything besides trim millwork, do not get a direct drive saw. They do not have the power.

I have an older Delta contractors saw, very heavy, definitely not portable, even with wheels. Delta has changed as have most companies, and their products are not what they once were. Look carefully.


----------



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

To Knottscott, jlord, Mr. Mac and Just Bill: Thank you for the articulate replies and informative photos: I will look at Craig's list and see what is there. I will check back for an opinion if I find soemthing.

Angus


----------



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

Join Date: Jun 2010
Posts: 3 
 My Photos 

Old Gallery 









To Knottscott, jlord, Mr. Mac and Just Bill: I see on Craig's list a CRAFTSMAN 10" model 113298141: is there any opinion on this one. It is not the lowest end saw.


----------



## Danno6102 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do not buy the Hitachi contractor saw! I regret buying mine. Should have done more research. 

First, it has a thin rectangular sheet metal throat plate, so buying a zero clearance throat plate for it isn't going to happen. Second, it does not have a standard size T slot. So if you buy any aftermarket jigs or gauges, they won't fit. 

If i had it to do over, I think I'd save up & buy the Bosch.


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

Danno6102 said:


> Do not buy the Hitachi contractor saw! I regret buying mine. Should have done more research.
> 
> First, it has a thin rectangular sheet metal throat plate, so buying a zero clearance throat plate for it isn't going to happen. Second, it does not have a standard size T slot. So if you buy any aftermarket jigs or gauges, they won't fit.
> 
> If i had it to do over, I think I'd save up & buy the Bosch.


Which Hitachi saw did you buy?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Danno6102 said:


> Do not buy the Hitachi contractor saw! I regret buying mine. Should have done more research.
> 
> First, it has a thin rectangular sheet metal throat plate, so buying a zero clearance throat plate for it isn't going to happen. Second, it does not have a standard size T slot. So if you buy any aftermarket jigs or gauges, they won't fit.
> 
> If i had it to do over, I think I'd save up & buy the Bosch.





Psych0ticNemes1s said:


> Which Hitachi saw did you buy?


Sounds more like a Hitachi portable jobsite saw than the full size stationary C10FL, which has a standard size cast iron top with standard t-slots.


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

My C10FL is great. Not perfect but works great for a hobbyist.


----------



## Danno6102 (Jan 27, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Sounds more like a Hitachi portable jobsite saw than the full size stationary C10FL, which has a standard size cast iron top with standard t-slots.


 yep, my bad! I bought the C10RB, should have looked up the suffix. My main point no matter which saw you get, is to make sure it has a standard throat plate & t-slot. I learned my lesson.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

angusmdmclean said:


> Join Date: Jun 2010
> Posts: 3
> My Photos
> 
> ...


That one would serve you fine! It is very much like the one I sold. Here is one with that model number with a better fence and belt added. What was the asking price for the one you found (I cannot get to CL from here)?


----------



## NathanT (Sep 11, 2009)

Wholeheartedly agree with using Craigslist. Purchased my first saw (BT3000) off there for $80. Ended up selling it for $100 when it was time to upgrade to an R4511 earlier this year.

Since it is the first major tool weekend warriors purchase it means there are always quite a few listed on CL.


----------



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

*price on Craig's list*

the price of the above Craftsman saw is $175: it is way too heavy in weight for what I want. I am looking for someting around ~50 lbs in weight.

Angus


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

If all you need is to crosscut planks and beams then a good sliding compound miter saw (12") and a good circular saw sounds more like what you need for the deck.

For ripping, trust me, the heavier the saw, the easier it is to perform this operation even for smaller pieces. The smaller the saw the less accurate (with exceptions, of course) it will be in most cases without breaking the bank. If you need a portable saw then spend the right money and get one of the better saws like DeWalt or Rigid. Avoid the temptation to buy on the cheap. That said, if you purchase a good heavy saw you'll find many more uses in the future (ever try ripping a 4X8 sheet of plywood?).


----------

